# Servicing a Duel Fuel in London?



## shcal (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi,

Does anyone have any recommendations for servicing in London on a dual fuel Contempo? It's the gas side of things I'm a bit worried about, ideally I'd be looking for someone who could do a combined service + gas safe cert, if such a person exists.

Cheers!

Cal


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you need a gas safety certificate then you also need a boiler pressure test & cert. Most local authorities are hot on safety stuff for mobiles.


----------



## shcal (Aug 25, 2018)

Cool, thanks for the heads up


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Fracino do services and a boiler pressure test & cert but I don't think they can do the gas safety side, I'm not sure you'd find somebody that could both. Though you can search on the gas safe register for engineers who are qualified in certain things, maybe you'd get an idea by checking people that have the correct cert from them and their business names etc.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Dangerous place London !

shcal: Look for a gas engineer who does LPG - he should be able to test & issue safety certs. Caravan dealers should have LPG engineer contacts....


----------

